# ماهي اوجه التشابه والإختلاف بين Pmp و ماجستير اداره الاعمال؟



## hanyh (1 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته...وبعد

في الحقيقه حبيت اهنئكم على مناسبتين هي عيد الاضحى المبارك وبرضه الموقع ذات المحتوى المفيد وخصوصا قسم الإدارة الهندسية وإدارة المشاريع 

اخواني ياليت توضحون لنا ماهي اوجه التشابه والإختلاف بين PMP و ماجستير اداره الاعمال؟

من كافه النواحي وخصوصا (الإنتاجيه ,المحتوى...الخ)

وبرضه فيه دورة تأهيليه لشهادة PMP سوف تقام في المملكه هل تنصحوني فيها ؟ ومن ناحيه وظيفيه هل لها تأثير ايجابي او بمعنى ثاني هل عليها طلب في المجال الوظيفي ؟

ياليت اخواني تعطونا من تجاربكم في المجال الوظيفي ومدى قبول ورفض الشركات لها ؟

وشكرا مقدما واسف على كثره اسالتي


----------



## hanyh (4 يناير 2007)

عفوا اخواني مافيه احد يعطينا نصائح وتوجيهات على اسئلتي 
وشكرا


----------



## مصطفى حمزه (5 يناير 2007)

سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله أكبر


----------



## المهندس قاسم (10 يناير 2007)

يالحبيب

الماجستير شهادة اكاديمية قد تعمل بها او بخلافها بينما PMP شهادة مهنية لمن لديه خبرة وممارسة بإدارة المشاريع او يريد تطوير نفسه عمليا بمنهجية علمية لإدارة المشاريع 

قد تعادل شهادة pmp شهادة الماجستير عمليا وليس اكاديميا بل قد تتعداها من حيث الكفاءة والاداء لمدير المشروع اي ان شهادة الماجستير او الدكتوراه في إدارة المشاريع او اي مجال اخر قد لاتؤهل لان يكون حاملها مدير مشروع بينما pmp في الغالب لايحصل عليها او يجتاز إمتحانها إلا من كان مؤهلا لهذه المهمه 

وسلامتك يالحبيب


----------



## mena01234 (25 يناير 2007)

شكرا للمهندس قاسم على التوضيح

وعلى كل حال فإن الشركات ما تفضل غالبا وجود شهادات بخلاف البكالوريوس

اعتقد ان شهادة pmp اكثر شهرة عالميا - اما درجة الماجستير فتتوقف على مدى قوة و سمعة الجامعة المانحة للدرجة


----------

